# I feel like the biggest loser in life..



## Mradkn (Dec 11, 2013)

z


----------



## SocialDebris (Oct 13, 2013)

Mradkn said:


> I have no life, no friends, no relationships, no social skills, no job... I spend most of my time playing games, watching movies and sleeping; all so I can get my mind away from what big of a loser I am.
> 
> Everyday the feelings of loneliness, sadness and depression overwhelms me to the point where I'm tired of living. My life is uneventful and filled with nothing but regret, anger and self-hate. I'm the scum of society, a bottom feeder, a nobody... Just a desperate LOSER... Someone who has no need to exist.
> 
> ...


This is all according to you though. You're no way the biggesst loser. If you decided to get a gun and start killing off a bunch of people just for the **** of it, then you'd be a huge loser. Right now you're just a guy with too much time on his hands and with not alot of stuff to do. As long as games and movies brings you some kind of relief, continue doing it until you feel like you want to do something else (actually want, if you wanted something more than playing games, you would be doing what you can to do it.)


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

Mradkn said:


> I have no life, no friends, no relationships, no social skills, no job... I spend most of my time playing games, watching movies and sleeping; all so I can get my mind away from what big of a loser I am.
> 
> Everyday the feelings of loneliness, sadness and depression overwhelms me to the point where I'm tired of living. My life is uneventful and filled with nothing but regret, anger and self-hate. I'm the scum of society, a bottom feeder, a nobody... Just a desperate LOSER... Someone who has no need to exist.
> 
> ...


I'm in the exact same boat right now. I feel for ya, man =(
It's gotta get better tho sooner or later. Sure feels like it can't get much worse.


----------



## rodarte (Jan 16, 2014)

_Why couldn't life be kinder to me? Why can't I be able to text friends, go to parties, talk to girls, laugh, smile and never wish that I could live someone else's life? Why couldn't my normal choices in life naturally lead me to better things?_

OMG I understand this feeling. All you're left with is wondering why. It just makes no sense that something that is a staple in everyone's life is so difficult to achieve. And it would make things feel a million times better, life would feel a million times easier. When I had more friends/a social life I was legitimately a better person (not bitter, not angry, easier to talk to, easier to be around). And I don't feel like I did anything bad either, like you said - made completely normal choices.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I feel the same way man, and the answer to your question is 'cos life's a *****.'


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Your not the only one. dunno why its like this...


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Mradkn said:


> I have no life, no friends, no relationships, no social skills, no job... I spend most of my time playing games, watching movies and sleeping; all so I can get my mind away from what big of a loser I am.
> 
> Everyday the feelings of loneliness, sadness and depression overwhelms me to the point where I'm tired of living. My life is uneventful and filled with nothing but regret, anger and self-hate. I'm the scum of society, a bottom feeder, a nobody... Just a desperate LOSER... Someone who has no need to exist.
> 
> ...


Let me quote one of the wisest people in this forum:



> Originally Posted by *apx24*
> _To have winners, you need losers. The winners in life rely on people like us in order to keep winning._


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

You sound EXACTLY like me. Right now I'm trying to find a reason to live. Clocks ticking....


----------



## herbalman (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been feeling so down lately, but i'm really hoping things will be better one day.


----------



## Hiyah (Sep 3, 2013)

This might seem crazy but why not, I don't know change something then? If you don't like something don't expect things to get magically better without you having to do a thing.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

You're not the biggest "loser", you're just one of many. And you're only a loser because you deem yourself one.


----------



## braddd (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow dude, you could not have described how i feel much better other than i have a job... but got a bit too into smoking pot until recently. I completely agree, like why do others have what I cannot achieve, and have it without trying. Anyways dude hang it there, im sure it will get better, just hope you find some comfort in knowing your not alone


----------



## Amorphiss (Sep 10, 2013)

Depression is like falling off a cliff.... U gotta put a ****load of effort to climb back up.. People like us r in a bad spot in life cause there r ****loads of people out there that have never fallen down that cliff... Hang in there and even if u have to shout it, each time ur mind goes negative on u... Tell it to get ****ed and tell it ur going to get up the cliff


----------



## skapunk (Jan 22, 2014)

*I know bro*

I feel ya man. Sounds like your having fun with your lifestyle of games and movies. Just enjoy it, eat pizza, have a smoke or whatever your pleasure jerk off more lol. In all seriousness Im at the bottom and at the end with my depression. I wont kill myself. But im like right at the ****ing gate looking at it.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

"To have winners, you need losers. The winners in life rely on people like us in order to keep winning." I love it. I think this is it. You're one of many and definitely not the biggest.


----------

